# 95 Passat Glx with 2.8L VR6: Will VW 021-115-562A oil filter damage my engine?



## The Gun-The Missle (Mar 6, 2014)

95 Passat GLX with 2.8L VR6: will VW#021-115-562A oil filter cause damage to my engine? 
Today 04:48 PM #1



Hi folks I just took my recently purchased Passat in to Walmart for an oil change and was told they couldn't do it because they didn't carry the filter.

Upon doing some research, I got a lot of confusing info at different forum sites and oil filter manufacture sites.

I concluded that my car needed a VW 021-115-562 or name brand equivalent.

When I took my car into Firestone they put on a "P846" filter which is Firestones equivalent of a VW 021-115-562A filter.

When I go to the VW part site through VW.com site it says that the 021-115-562 filter is for my vehicle, and that the 021-115-562A isn't. It seems that many web sites with detailed information show that even though the VW 021-115-562A fits vehicles with the VR6 2.8L, they also say that the 021-115-562A filter is not for my 95 Passat Vr6. One site specifically says that the VW 021-115-562A filter is for 1996 VR6 2.8 models and on, not 1995.

I need to know if anybody has had experience regarding this slight detail difference and if they can tell me if this is going to cause any damage to my vehicle or if I should leave it be.

Thanks.


----------

